# saying "Hi" as asked



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

Having found this site yesterday I thought I should join. What a brilliant new site, full of info.

Well what to say... really most of what you need to know is in my profile ... not much there I know...lol.

I am not as yet a mouse breeder ... just learning about them at the moment though I do own two, and would like to have more, and I just love those black and tans!!

Catch you all laters.

Issy


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey welcome


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

heya Welcome


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*waves*


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Hiya!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to the forum


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

Thankyou all for your nice welcome


----------

